# Fun dog show @ Samlesbury Hall



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have just seen that there will be a 'dog day' at Samlesbury Hall near Blackburn on 15th May.

Here's the link:

Samlesbury Hall Charity Fun Dog Show - Show / Display in Preston, Samlesbury - Visit Lancashire

Katie.x


----------



## Samlesbury Hall (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Katie 

We are really looking forward to the dog show we have got great rossettes & a lovely trophy for the champion of the show! their will be displays from Mellor Dog shcool & lots of stalls to have a look at not to mention the Hall itself! please tell all you know and we look forward to seeing you there!! :001_smile:


----------



## gingerB (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi there,
Can you let us know what classes there will be please :001_smile:


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I emailed them and got the following reply:-

The Classes are as follows; 

Waggiest Tail 
Dog most like its owner 
Best Mutt
Best Behaved 
Best Child Handler (under 16)
Handsome Dog
Prettiest Bitch 
Cutest Puppy (under 1 year but over 12 weeks) 
Fancy Dress 
Best in Show for 1st Places in each Class 

All entrys are taken on the Day. 


See you all there, it should be a fun day out. Just hope my hubby gets the day off work. Fingers crossed


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I forgot to ask, what time do you have to get your entry in and what time does the judging start? 

Thanks


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thought I would give this a bump incase people haven't seen it.

I'm not sure of the details of the day unfortunately.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

A very good turnout today just a shame it was so wet and cold. My Stan came 
4th in the fancy dress as Frank from Men in Black. 

Thanks to everyone that organised it, shame the sun wasn't shining.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

We went to have a look around today and it looked very busy and well organised. We didn't stay for the show because it was quite wet, but well done Leafy and Stan! Any pics?


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, there are some pictures on Home | CritterStudio - Northwest pet photographers My photos are 86 and 88 on part 1 of their photos.


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

some good pics there. looked like it was rather busy still despite the weather. i nearly took my hound but went for the local show instead.

Well Done Stan :smile5:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I'm getting married at Samlesbury Hall!


----------

